# Black Russian



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everybody,mr postman gave this to me this morning,have had to use sellers picture as i cant get the dial right when i have tried to take photos,any tips,thanks

bowie


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That's one of the best looking Poljots I have seen.

Congrats


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

That looks very nice indeed. Not seen a Poljot like that before. Well done !

Regards,

Nick


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That is a beautiful, elegant, watch! Well bought 

It would look great on a gold mesh bracelet


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

dapper said:


> That is a beautiful, elegant, watch! Well bought
> 
> It would look great on a gold mesh bracelet


yes dapper it would,this morning have orderd a watch,and 1 gold mesh & 1 silver mesh from Roy.

bowie


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

bowie said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful, elegant, watch! Well bought
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it on that


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A beautifull understated watch,great buy.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice indeed - I've seen them come up with gold cases but never in silver colour


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice. Wear it in good health

As for photos:I made a little photo tent thing from printer paper.It kills quite a lot of refrections.

It falls to bits all the time, but costs nothing.If you were serious you could buy a proper light tent or light cube.Small ones for watches etc are quite inexpensive.

this was shot with printer paper all over the place:Tho there is still a bit of the living room wall visable in the dial!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bowie,

That is a fine looking watch and an example of when watchmakers designed watches to be elegant rather than fueled by testosterone (or is that tostesterone?














).

It doesn't have a big bezel or lots of fake gems and floating fish under the crystal.









I do like elegant, understated and workman like watches.

From whatever country they come. 

Nice.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

